

These are the tweets that got Harrison Rund arrested for terroristic threats - pdeuchler
http://blogs.citypages.com/blotter/2014/02/harrison_rund_twitter_threats_police.php

======
pmorici
This story isn't quite as sympathetic as the one about the aspiring teenage
rapper who was harassed and arrested for posting rap lyrics to his Facebook
account. Charging this guy with making "terroristic" threats seems to weaken
the case why not charge him with threatening a police officer that would seem
more appropriate.

[http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/grand-jury-
rejects...](http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/grand-jury-rejects-
indictment-of-teen-arrested-for-rap-lyrics-20130606)

------
pdeuchler
Linked article is rather blog-spammy, but it was the only one I could find
with the full tweets linked. Here is another article with a police statement:
[http://www.startribune.com/local/south/244023881.html](http://www.startribune.com/local/south/244023881.html)

